# Brisket Help



## modernmanbbq (Mar 5, 2017)

I've used injections before and have turned out a great brisket. But these injections also have a lot of "stuff" in them; phosphates, MSG, etc...I wanted to do something that had a little less in it and didn't know what people are doing to their briskets.

Yesterday I simply did salt and pepper as a rub and then injected it with "Better then Bullion" beef broth. It didn't turn out real well. One problem may have been that I pulled it at about 193 degrees internal temp in the flat but it wasn't probe tender.

Thoughts, recipes, or ideas would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2017)

I think you answered your own question.

It just wasn't done.

Al


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 6, 2017)

ModernManBBQ said:


> I've used injections before and have turned out a great brisket. But these injections also have a lot of "stuff" in them; phosphates, MSG, etc...I wanted to do something that had a little less in it and didn't know what people are doing to their briskets.
> Yesterday I simply did salt and pepper as a rub and then injected it with "Better then Bullion" beef broth. It didn't turn out real well. One problem may have been that I pulled it at about 193 degrees internal temp in the flat but it wasn't probe tender.
> 
> Thoughts, recipes, or ideas would be greatly appreciated!!!



No need to inject a brisket if done properly.  Trust the process, keep it simple, and you'll be fine.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 6, 2017)

No injection needed for the brisky beast.  There is a LOT of fat in there that will help keep it moist and flavorful.  As for tenderness, you have to let the meat tell you when it's done.  Temp and probing will let you know when it's time to pull.


----------



## modernmanbbq (Mar 6, 2017)

You are right Al, I guess I was just looking for some other thoughts. I've never had to cook a brisket beyond about 195 degrees and I was running short of time. Given "it's done when it's done" but I was seeing what other people are doing out there.


----------



## modernmanbbq (Mar 6, 2017)

Even if it's a choice grade because in the past I've only used prime grade and have gotten great results. But yes I failed to trust the process; lesson learned.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 6, 2017)

ModernManBBQ said:


> Even if it's a choice grade because in the past I've only used prime grade and have gotten great results. But yes I failed to trust the process; lesson learned.


"Prime grade brisket" is almost oxymoronic:  although I buy them--Costco's are cheaper than choice there and elsewhere at present--brisket is really a crappy cut of beef.  It was historically given away (or sold at a very low price) because it was tough, and wasn't regarded as something to consume other than by the lower class.  Only way to make it edible was to cook it for an extended length of time over a lower heat than more favorable beef cuts.

Not too many shortcuts around turning a chunk of coal into a diamond.


----------

